# Need help, want to buy S14



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi all,
Me and my best bud are flying to SoCal next month for about a year or so... Since it's the U.S (and not Israel), we MUST have a car. After doing some thinking (and understading that we can't drive he's uncle's NSX all the time) we decided that we're going to buy a S14 

My question is: How popular are they? Will it be hard on finding a good S14?

10x


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

they are very popular but yes with cash u can get one


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Great,
Thanks mate.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

good luck man  it wont be too easy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

yea, I thought so but I don't care looking HARD for a good S14 when I know that in the end I'll have a RWD turbo chraged car


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

er...the s14 240sx in the states didn't come with a turbo, just in case you didn't know. ka24de 2.4 liter n/a. you're gonna have to have a turbo kit or sr20det swap done, i'm not sure if these are street legal in california

Lurker Above


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

S14 doesn't mark the gen. of the car? (i.e mk4...)
Here we have the 200SX turbo with the SR20det.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

yes, s14 is the series, and is called the silvia in japan and the 240sx here in california (240 because it comes with the 2.4 liter non-turbo). i believe the 200sx was a fwd sunny/sentra model with two doors, also no turbo here in the states. as a matter of fact, since the 300zx turbo was discontinued, there have been no turbocharged nissans sold new, and the 300zx was the ONLY turbocharged nissan in many years. like i said, you can get a turbo kit or an engine swap, but they're most likely not street legal in california, i'm not sure  

Lurker Above


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

US 1995-1998 200sx was a B14 Sentra 2 door with FWD and GA16DE or SR20DE(depending on model).The 240SX was RWD and only available with the KA24DE.S14 was made from 1995-1998 and s13 1989-1994.The 240 compares against the (depending on country)180sx, 200sx or Sylvia.


----------

